# 200 amp meter sockets?



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone know why it’s almost impossible to find meter sockets? The counter guy at my supply house said they’ve had a large order in since April but he doesn’t know what’s going on. I was going to ask this in the Millbank manufactures section but it doesn’t look like they’re too involved over there.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

If you post it may alert them.
Give it a try.

eta: I'll ask.









Milbank Supply Chain Update June 2021


If anyone from Milbank is monitoring this area of the site, can we please get an update on supply chain status? At least one member says their supply house has had an order in since April with still no estimated delivery date yet for standard 200A meter enclosures. Thanks.




www.electriciantalk.com


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I agree. Milbank is a pretty good company,,they've gone the extra mile for me more than once. 

I bet they'll respond.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

As we all know, some material is getting hard to find. 
Recently, I bought all the material for ten - 200 amp services.
I also purchased, enough PVC boxes for ten houses.
Back in early March, I bought Romex and I still have about 12,000 feet.
I probably contributed to the shortages.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

MikeFL said:


> If you post it may alert them.
> Give it a try.
> 
> eta: I'll ask.
> ...


Thank you Mike, I’ll keep an eye on that post. I thought yesterday when I scrolled through that section to see if anyone had already asked, I didn’t get the impression from other threads that they were too active.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

NoBot said:


> As we all know, some material is getting hard to find.
> Recently, I bought all the material for ten - 200 amp services.
> I also purchased, enough PVC boxes for ten houses.
> Back in early March, I bought Romex and I still have about 12,000 feet.
> I probably contributed to the shortages.


I’m way too small to have an inventory on hand like that, I rely on being able to go to the supply house and get materials as needed.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

micromind said:


> I agree. Milbank is a pretty good company,,they've gone the extra mile for me more than once.
> 
> I bet they'll respond.


Cool, I’ll be following the other thread to see what they say.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

I've been installing meter mains instead. My supplier hasn't had any 200 amp meter sockets since April.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

We had a shortage last month but not now. I think a lot of work was put on hold because of the Covids and now it is starting up. Also I see more people putting their money into fixed assets like fixing up their homes. They can either invest their money and lose it like back in 2009, 2010 or they can put it into the fixed asset.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

I was in a SH today.

There was zero romex to be had.
Zero boxes to be had.

They place the same orders every month and they get about 10% of what they ordered. It doesn't last long.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

ohm it hertz said:


> I've been installing meter mains instead. My supplier hasn't had any 200 amp meter sockets since April.


That’ll make the job a bit more expensive.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

kb1jb1 said:


> We had a shortage last month but not now. I think a lot of work was put on hold because of the Covids and now it is starting up. Also I see more people putting their money into fixed assets like fixing up their homes. They can either invest their money and lose it like back in 2009, 2010 or they can put it into the fixed asset.


Hopefully they catch up on orders here soon.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> That’ll make the job a bit more expensive.


I've been getting them for about $150.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

ohm it hertz said:


> I've been getting them for about $150.


Are you serious? That’s what I get the regular sockets for, add $550 for the meter main. 

Are you using the ones with the lever bypass? It’s a requirement around here for the POCO. I see standard sockets going for about $50 but I don’t know who’s using them because our POCO won’t accept them.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

No lever bypass requirement here. Pretty sure this is the model I've been buying. Milbank

It's just a 4 space but does the job.


----------

